# The Dark Knight vs. Watchmen



## Even (Mar 6, 2009)

The Watchmen are upon us, and the movie is facing ultra-high expectations. But, will it be better than 2008's The Dark Knight? 

I, myself, have my doubts. The Dark Knight was arguably the best film I saw last year, and it's gonna take one hell of a movie to top that. I think Watchmen may come up close, but surpass TDK? I don't think so.

What do you guys think? Which will be the better superhero movie? Watchmen or The Dark Knight?


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2009)

Dark Knight will still probably be better if not the best comic book movie. 

Watchmen is probably going to be like a bit better than Iron Man is all.


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2009)

Dark Knight gave me goosebumps sometimes. Watchmen simply couldn't do that.

Neither were bad, but I think The Dark Knight > Watchmen


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2009)

TDK is a great story it tells us about the further rise of a true hero.
- About a city that does get the protector it deserves.
- A man that values life above all, never going to kill someone to prove there always is - another way.
- A man that has no doubts he does the right thing when he puts on his costume.
- A soziopathic antagionist.
- A clown, proving that there is only anarchy and life itself is worth nothing.

and of course: The establishing that under the right circumstances just one man can make a difference trying to change society all by himself. sacrificing his own private life.



Watchmen is a great story it tells us about people thinking they act as heros.
- About a city that exiles it's "protectors" because they operate outside the law.
- A man that enforces justice by killing those that stand outside his vision of justice.
- Men and woman that question their purpose everytime they put on their costume.
- A soziopathic protagonist.
- A godlike scientist proving that the universe would be better of without life (well at least "proven in dialogue")

and of course: The establishing that under the right circumstances people can be forced to change society by sacrificing or killing just the right / enough people.


hard to compare those two 



Or in short:

TDK gives us a true hero, Watchmen deconstructs the whole "superhero" myth


----------



## Adonis (Mar 6, 2009)

The Dark Knight is sickeningly overrated and relies on 25 minutes of awesome Ledger performance to elevate an otherwise mediocre 3 hour movie. 

Bale gave a wooden performance as Wayne and a camp one as Batman, Gylenhaal (and the Rachel character in general) were just, "Ick," the entire Harvey Dent/Two-Face transformation subplot was rushed and contrived, not to mention bland, and the "deep" themes explored were philosophy 101 at best and action movie 101 at worst.

If you love average pretentious films that treat themselves like crime epics, though...


----------



## Koi (Mar 6, 2009)

Iron Man ftw.


/trollin


----------



## Saphira (Mar 6, 2009)

The Dark Knight is the best for me


----------



## Dan (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought TDK was truly amazing, watching it in the cinema was just a dream.

If the Watchman is better than that then were all in for a treat.


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> The Dark Knight is sickeningly overrated and relies on 25 minutes of awesome Ledger performance to elevate an otherwise mediocre 3 hour movie.
> 
> Bale gave a wooden performance as Wayne and a camp one as Batman, Gylenhaal (and the Rachel character in general) were just, "Ick," the entire Harvey Dent/Two-Face transformation subplot was rushed and contrived, not to mention bland, and the "deep" themes explored were philosophy 101 at best and action movie 101 at worst.
> 
> If you love average pretentious films that treat themselves like crime epics, though...



So, are you here to give an opinion or bash a movie just because it's easier to bitch about something than it is to find an upside?

And BTW Maggie Gylenhaal fucking KILLED her role. Granted she's hideous, but she was great. The Two-face subplot was rushed, I'll give you that, and Bale's performance wasn't inspiring in the least.

And the action was hardly shit I don't know wtf you're talking about.  And if anything Watchmen is just as "Philosophy 101" as TDK is.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 6, 2009)

Both are going to end up as the most overrated films of the comic book genre.

Watchmen is pretty bloated and doesn't work as a film to pretty much anyone who hasn't read the comic book. The themes aren't nearly as complex or thought provoking as people like to pretend either, they were just uncommon in comics during the 80's. And not that uncommon either. 

TDK is just overrated all together. Slightly above average comic book plotline that surprised people because "Comics r 4 kidz", with a dope performance by Ledger. 


TDK works better as a film though.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 6, 2009)

I've seen them both and....there Is No Competition. The Dark Knight is the better of the two. Watchmen had too much slo-mo in my opinion.


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2009)

^ thank you, I forgot about that. I haven't seen slo-mo raped this much since the last 2 Matrix films.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll have to see Watchmen first, but TDK was one of the best films I've seen last year.



> Granted she's hideous



I feel like I'm the only one that thinks she's pretty.


----------



## Tomasu H. (Mar 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'll have to see Watchmen first, but TDK was one of the best films I've seen last year.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm the only one that thinks she's pretty.


She may not look as good as Katie Holmes, but she can act a lot better.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 6, 2009)

both awesome in their own way 

Batman : Dark Knight > Watchman = Dark knight


----------



## White★Star (Mar 6, 2009)

I think the dark night is better then watchman but by not much


----------



## Adonis (Mar 6, 2009)

ringing said:


> So, are you here to give an opinion or bash a movie just because it's easier to bitch about something than it is to find an upside?



Bashing = giving my opinion. Obviously, I thought TDK was slightly above average.

As for finding an upside, which I did mind you, why bother when everyone else is jacking this movie off as the "best EVAH"!?



> And BTW Maggie Gylenhaal fucking KILLED her role. Granted she's hideous, but she was great.



She did what she could but the character herself has always been a weak point in the franchise.



> And if anything Watchmen is just as "Philosophy 101" as TDK is.



Did I ever say otherwise? I didn't even mention Watchmen. 

I haven't seen the movie yet but I'm not one of those who idolize the graphic novel as a masterpiece. You're probably right considering the graphic novel was philosophy 102.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Bashing = giving my opinion. Obviously, I thought TDK was slightly above average.
> 
> As for finding an upside, which I did mind you, why bother when everyone else is jacking this movie off as the "best EVAH"!?
> 
> ...



If the watchmen wasn't a masterpiece, then graphic novels are?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2009)

I disagree with Adonis on TDK. I personally felt everything fit in perfectly together, although I can see why he would have an issue with Bale's performance. I think Bale did fine, but the movie wasn't as interested in him this time around.

Watchmen, to me, was annoyingly pretentious. Some of the sequences felt so pointless, other than to show how Snyder can perfectly adapt comic books into film, I got so annoyed with it. It's not a bad movie....it's just....well, Im still not sure. 

I loved TDK. I'm baffled by Watchmen.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 6, 2009)

If this were the ol' days, I'd be calling MH a child-raping bastard for disagreeing with me. Alas, our relationship has matured and mellowed.



			
				The Cheat said:
			
		

> If the watchmen wasn't a masterpiece, then graphic novels are?



Perhaps claiming it wasn't a masterpiece was misspeaking on my part. It's a masterpiece in the sense it's a well-written and iconic work. What I meant is that I don't consider it the absolute pinnacle.

Out of graphic novels based on comic book superheroes, I honestly prefer _Kingdom Come_ and its perspective on the superhero genre.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 6, 2009)

Well i recently rewatched the Dark Knight on Blue Ray - about my third time watching it. To be honest its too long and once you get over how awesome it is the first time round you start to nottice holes in the storyline. 

I just watched the Watchmen for the first time - awesome! With a DVD that promises to add a lot more to the story. 

Im voting watchmen. Though if i'd voted just after watching TDK for the first time then i would probably have picked that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2009)

Public Enemies will be better than both of these films.  Michael Mann for the motherfucking win.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

TDK feels like its getting shorter and shorter every time I watch it. Fight Club feels the same way to me.

I dunno why, usually when I watch films over and over they feel longer.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Out of graphic novels based on comic book superheroes, I honestly prefer _Kingdom Come_ and its perspective on the superhero genre.



If you liked Kingdom Come, then you'll love "Marvels". Its done by the same guys who made Kingdom Come. And i personally felt it was better. But hey that's just me :/

Edit: lol at the poll.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 6, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> If you liked Kingdom Come, then you'll love "Marvels". Its done by the same guys who made Kingdom Come. And i personally felt it was better. But hey that's just me :/



I've never read "Marvels" so I'll check it out.


----------



## Natsumeh (Mar 6, 2009)

Dark knight is awesome. Watchmen is disturbing. Idk why. Maybe I'm just that stupid.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 7, 2009)

Both were good in their own way...
Both movies made me think and there were a lot of 'what if' scenarios in them...
in terms of overall quality tho, TDK has the slight edge ...

but if it wasn't for Heath Ledger's performance and if 'Watchmen' had a better soundtrack, then I'd definitely go with the Watchmen...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I've never read "Marvels" so I'll check it out.



Honestly I find Marvels to be much better than Kingdom Come.  Though honestly my favorite comic book story is Miraclemanlympus


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 7, 2009)

The Dark Knight, hands down.


----------



## plox (Mar 8, 2009)

i think watchmen was really enjoyed by people that actually read the graphic novel  becuase most people that didnt were sorta lost and didnt get it 

but for the dark knight you didnt have to know anything about the comics or batman it wasnt really about THE BATMAN but about a man trying to protect a city, which made it that anybody could watch it 

so i have to say the dark knight even though i love the watchmen graphic novel


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2009)

The Dark Knight, although I love them both, I loved TDK way more. :ho


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 8, 2009)

Watchmen was good, but not as good as Dark Knight


----------



## ez (Mar 8, 2009)

the dark knight = great movie

watchmen = not a very well made movie.

ain't even a contest.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 8, 2009)

ezxx said:


> the dark knight = great movie
> 
> watchmen = not a very well made movie.
> 
> ain't even a contest.



I think that fault came from the watchmen being complicated to trasnlate into a movie.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 9, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Dark Knight will still probably be better if not the best comic book movie.




sorry but this would have something to say to that


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2009)

I think Watchmen is ultimately better.

Unique Story
Unique Characters
Unique antagonists and protagonists 

TDK was an amazing VISUAL experience. Watchmen is an off the wall outside the box story.

So...visuals and audio....casting...easily TDK....

Story.. Watchmen


----------



## LayZ (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought The Watchmen had an original concept and better story but I was still bored.  TDK left me entertained while The Watchmen just left me tired. I just lost interest in the Dr. M's thoughts on humanity and the romantic relationships between the Suprheroes.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 9, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I thought The Watchmen had an original concept and better story but I was still bored.  TDK left me entertained while The Watchmen just left me tired. I just lost interest in the Dr. M's thoughts on humanity and the romantic relationships between the Suprheroes.



I found TDK left me just as bored as Watchmen did. 

The highlight of TDK is The Joker and he's only in it for about 25 minutes. That leaves two hours worth of me sitting bored waiting for the next Joker scene. I didn't care about Harvey Dent and his descent into madness was bullshit, didn't give a darn about the Bruce/Harvey/Rachel love triangle, didn't care about Bruce brooding; you get the picture.

I don't see what was so entertaining about TDK. It takes itself too seriously yet all of its drama is so bland and hackneyed. It's fucking Batman dressed up as The Godfather.

I just got done watching Watchmen and I found it pretty lousy as well.

Can I go with, "They're both pretty damn bad but at least Watchmen didn't blind everyone to its flaws with undeserved hype?"


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 9, 2009)

this thread is a joke.


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 9, 2009)

Dark knight.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 9, 2009)

Dark Knight was better for sure


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Mar 10, 2009)

Watchmen FTW


----------

